# (solved)Problems compilling the stable kernel

## casualx

Hi there

Today I wanna install gentoo on my mac mini and updating the same time the system on another machine.

Everything went fine aswell till I started with the kernel itself. On both systems I ran into the same problem but I have no idea why it is. It doesnt matter if I do a custom config kernel or with genkernel.

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.2

* Running with options: --install --no-clean --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.2.6-hardened-r7 for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: --mrproper is disabled; not running 'make mrproper'.

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j9 -s CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" oldconfig 

.config:76:warning: override: reassigning to symbol UV_MMTIMER

.config:125:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

.config:2390:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

.config:2811:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

.config:2820:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

.config:2821:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

.config:2822:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

.config:2823:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

.config:3460:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

*

###it goes on with my config and then I ran into this

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18980): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_bus_type to the function .text:hid_uevent()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18988): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_bus_type to the function .text:hid_device_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18990): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_bus_type to the function .text:hid_device_remove()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18ba8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable a4_driver to the function .text:a4_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18bd0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable a4_driver to the function .text:a4_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18bf0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable a4_driver to the function .text:a4_input_mapped()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18ce8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable apple_driver to the function .text:apple_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18d10): Section mismatch in reference from the variable apple_driver to the function .text:apple_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18d20): Section mismatch in reference from the variable apple_driver to the function .text:apple_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18d28): Section mismatch in reference from the variable apple_driver to the function .text:apple_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18d30): Section mismatch in reference from the variable apple_driver to the function .text:apple_input_mapped()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18e28): Section mismatch in reference from the variable belkin_driver to the function .text:belkin_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18e68): Section mismatch in reference from the variable belkin_driver to the function .text:belkin_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18fa0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ch_driver to the function .text:ch_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x18fa8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ch_driver to the function .text:ch_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x190e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ch_driver to the function .text:ch_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x191e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cp_driver to the function .text:cp_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19210): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cp_driver to the function .text:cp_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19220): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cp_driver to the function .text:cp_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19230): Section mismatch in reference from the variable cp_driver to the function .text:cp_input_mapped()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19350): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ez_driver to the function .text:ez_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19368): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ez_driver to the function .text:ez_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x194a8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ks_driver to the function .text:ks_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195a8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195b0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_remove()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195d0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195e0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x195f0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable lg_driver to the function .text:lg_input_mapped()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x199e8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ms_driver to the function .text:ms_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19a10): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ms_driver to the function .text:ms_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19a20): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ms_driver to the function .text:ms_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19a28): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ms_driver to the function .text:ms_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19a30): Section mismatch in reference from the variable ms_driver to the function .text:ms_input_mapped()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19b60): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mr_driver to the function .text:mr_report_fixup()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19b68): Section mismatch in reference from the variable mr_driver to the function .text:mr_input_mapping()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19c68): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19c70): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_remove()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19c80): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_raw_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19c90): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_wac_event()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19c98): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_wac_report()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19cd0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_resume()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19cd8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable wacom_driver to the function .text:wacom_reset_resume()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ec8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:usbhid_probe()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ed0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:usbhid_disconnect()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ee0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:hid_suspend()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ee8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:hid_resume()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ef0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:hid_reset_resume()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19ef8): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:hid_pre_reset()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x19f00): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hid_driver to the function .text:hid_post_reset()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x1a048): Section mismatch in reference from the variable hiddev_class to the function .text:hiddev_devnode()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x1a138): Section mismatch in reference from the variable pvpanic_driver to the function .text:pvpanic_add()

WARNING: drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x1a140): Section mismatch in reference from the variable pvpanic_driver to the function .text:pvpanic_remove()

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function `elf_hash':

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0xa4): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function `vdso_init_from_sysinfo_ehdr':

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0x445): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function `vdso_match_version':

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0x545): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function `vdso_sym':

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0x6fa): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'

Documentation/vDSO/parse_vdso.o: In function `vdso_init_from_auxv':

parse_vdso.c:(.text+0x7b5): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

scripts/Makefile.host:135: recipe for target 'Documentation/vDSO/vdso_standalone_test_x86' failed

make[2]: *** [Documentation/vDSO/vdso_standalone_test_x86] Error 1

scripts/Makefile.build:403: recipe for target 'Documentation/vDSO' failed

make[1]: *** [Documentation/vDSO] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:994: recipe for target 'vmlinux' failed

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.2

* Running with options: --install --no-clean --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

I couldnt post the whole log cause its thousands of line and maybe only a simple problem. BTW I tried both gentoo and hardened sources with the same result.

Thx in advanceLast edited by casualx on Sun Dec 06, 2015 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## casualx

here its exactly where it starts

```

CC      arch/x86/entry/vdso/vdso-image-32-sysenter.o

  LD      arch/x86/entry/vdso/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/entry/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/built-in.o

WARNING: arch/x86/built-in.o(.data+0x160): Section mismatch in reference from the variable kvm_posted_intr_wakeup_handler to the function .text:dummy_handler()

WARNING: arch/x86/built-in.o(.data+0x1c0): Section mismatch in reference from the variable irq0 to the function .text:timer_interrupt()

WARNING: arch/x86/built-in.o(.data+0x688): Section mismatch in reference from the variable x86_cpuinit to the function .text:setup_secondary_APIC_clock()

WARNING: arch/x86/built-in.o(.data+0x690): Section mismatch in reference from the variable x86_cpuinit to the function .text:x86_init_noop()

WARNING: arch/x86/built-in.o(.data+0xd58): Section mismatch in reference from the variable tsc_irqwork to the function .text:tsc_refine_calibration_work()

```

----------

## zerhem

Hello

I had the same problem, i solved it after reading this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016856-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 *RickDeckard wrote:*   

> Well, hell, I might have solved this just by taking CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC under "Kernel Hacking" and unchecking it.  Can't believe I missed that.

 

Fixed the link, post tags require a post id, and topic tags require a topic id. -- desultory

----------

## casualx

 *zerhem wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> I had the same problem, i solved it after reading this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1016856-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html
> 
>  *RickDeckard wrote:*   Well, hell, I might have solved this just by taking CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC under "Kernel Hacking" and unchecking it.  Can't believe I missed that. 
> ...

 

thx a lot I this will solve it

----------

